# Moving to Cabo



## 4paulzee (Mar 15, 2012)

Can anyone give me some info on Cabo San Lucas. I would like to retire there in 2014. I like the pricing on real estate compared to Calif. Do I need to hire an attorney for any real estate transactions. And will I need a full time visa.Thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

4paulzee said:


> Can anyone give me some info on Cabo San Lucas. I would like to retire there in 2014. I like the pricing on real estate compared to Calif. Do I need to hire an attorney for any real estate transactions. And will I need a full time visa.Thanks


:welcome:

Well, you've got your work cut-out for you.

I don't know much about Cabo San Lucas, other than what a friend of mine who lived/worked there has told me, and from what I've learned reading comments from people who either have lived there or visited there. My impression that it can be an expensive place to live because of the distance from the USA/Mexico border and the mainland.

The best way to gain the information you're looking for is to make one or more familiarization trips to see if it's a community you really think you could/would enjoy living in. Mexicophiles will almost all advise you, rent for at least a year before buying in a community/neighborhood. Visiting on vacation is far different than living in a community. It takes a while to learn the 'lay of the land.'

A Notario Publico is an attorney who is authorized by the government to handle real estate transactions. It's important to select a Notario who has a good reputation for honesty and integrity. Not all are created equal. You may need government approval to purchase property and the location of your property may require you to put it into a trust at a local bank.

If you intend to live in Mexico for an extended period of time, you will be required to apply for, qualify for and be granted permission by the Mexican government. Residency requirements have changed recently and you will want to acquaint yourself with the regulations which have been strengthened.

You may find it beneficial to obtain the services of a local attorney in los Cabos for advice regarding both the immigration and real estate issues. 

There are many archived discussions on this forum and my suggestion is that you read through them, even though not all will pertain directly to Cabo San Lucas. There will be discussions which provide insightful/helpful information which will apply to you and your situation. Most of us learn a lot from the experiences of those who've traveled down this road before us.

A good place to acquaint yourself with issues involved in such a relocation can be found at Rolly Brook's website: My Life in Mxico - Main Directo
Do take the time to read through that material because it will answer many of your questions, or prompt you to raise different ones.

Best of luck with your research!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I second Alan. And, may I suggest that you plan an extended visit there, not once or twice, but several times, to ensure that you really feel like you are at HOME in Cabo?

A well respected poster here was set on retiring in PV.

He and his wife moved to Ajijic, in January.

He spent enough time in both places that he realized that, while PV was lovely for vacations, Ajijic felt like home to him.

And, they are renting, not buying, because it's easier to move that way, if your first choice isn't exactly right.

It is also, if you have future beneficiaries of your estate, easier to clean up Mom and Dad's rented house, and deal with bank and security accounts, than to try to sell a house you suddenly own in a foreign country.


----------

